# A real groaner



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

A man finished making love to a beutiful woman. After they finished the man looks over and sees a picture of a man on the night stand. He asks, "is this your husband?" The woman looks at the man and says, "No, that was me a year ago."


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

You're right it's a groaner.....:eek2:

:lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

YUK:eek2:


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

LMAO


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

Severely jacked up


----------

